# Similar forum for singers?



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

GuitarsCanada has been a great place to learn and talk about guitars and swap gear etc.

Does anyone know of a similar forum for singers, preferably Canadian?

I've been trying to sing a bit more lately. Allow me to stress the "trying" part of that statement.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.vocalist.org.uk/

http://www.vocalist.org/

http://www.voicelesson.com/home.htm

http://forums.voicecouncil.com

http://acapella.harmony-central.com

not a forum, but:

www.voxcura.com

i'm also curious to know if there is a canadian forum.

-dh


----------



## Francis Fargon (May 31, 2009)

http://songwriter101.com/

Frank:smile:


----------

